# Being pregnant and around horses right or wrong?



## nic369 (22 February 2007)

I am taking my intermediate teaching exam in July and would also like to try for my second child. I am an experienced rider and rode in my first pregnancy with the blessing of my doctor, I stopped when it was uncomfortable. The BHS will not allow me to take part in the exam if I get pregnant even though it is not a ridden exam and lose my exam fee of £220. I also don't see why I should put my life on hold. I understand the risks working with horses daily in an international sj yard and teaching clients, but I believe it to be at the individuals discretion what they do when they are pregnant and also do not believe it is a disability. What do you think?


----------



## horsegirl (22 February 2007)

can't vote yet.  I would put stay around horses although I wouldn't ride if I were pregnant as I don't believe it is worth the risk.  Even the steadiest horse can spook or the best rider fall off.


----------



## the watcher (22 February 2007)

Couldn't vote

I think it depends on the individual. I carried on, didn't tell my employer until I was 3 months and my clothes were getting tight - and I was in a VERY physical job at the time. I rode up to 8 months, and only stopped because the bump was huge and I had to fling myself off the horse to dismount (didn't jump, hunt or do anything I considered to be high risk though)

equally respect anybody who decides to take no risks and put themselves and their baby first. They are very precious and every one is a little miracle so for others that might be the right way to go.

i would never consider pregnancy to be a disability though, unless there were other medical factors


----------



## Ravenwood (22 February 2007)

I rode when I was pregnant (hubby not too keen though!).  However I imagine the BHS are thinking about their insurance and liability claims if you did have an accident.  Its probably just a standard precaution.


----------



## The Original Kao (22 February 2007)

my old boss rode racehorses when she was pregnant up till she was 6 months and her hips softened. mary thomson rode at 3 day events pregnant. i think it should be up to personal choice. as for the BHS guess their insurance wouldn't cover them if a pregnant women was hurt during an exam so can see there point. not sure i would let a pregnant woman ride my horse even tho he's quiet, as if anything happened i'd be devastated. if it was just ure own horse then i'd vote yes. if i was pregnant i'd still ride. not sure if my bloke would be too happy, but i wouldn't be doing any jumping or higher risk stuff.


----------



## Como (22 February 2007)

In the first half of pregnancy I believe that being around horses and riding is fine, the baby is well protected within the pelvis as it is so small. My midwife advised that I could carry on riding, I'm 4 months now, but to be aware of my balance being affected later on and as you get bigger the baby is less protected by the pelvis so there are risks if you get kicked or fall.  I can't see why the BHS would have a problem with a woman who is up to 5 months pregnant, but maybe later on the risk of injury if there is an accident is greater.


----------



## claireross (22 February 2007)

I can't see a problem being around horses whilst pregnant, although I rode a few times once I knew I was pregnant, I hated it.  All I could think was what happens if the horse trips and falls, so in the end I stopped.

I did start riding 2weeks after giving birth though


----------



## Alibear (22 February 2007)

I think it's up to the women but also in these sue everyone days I can fully understand the BHS's stance and agree with it. 


For what it's worth I rode when I was pregnant with my first child up to about 8 months but like the_watcher had to stop when it was too difficult to dismount.


----------



## RLF (22 February 2007)

A woman i know rode up until around 8 months pregnant, took the horse in the river, horse slipped and fell, horse scrambled and kicked her just below baby area.   This was a very safe happy hacker too.  Although i think it was very stupid to go in the river I personally wouldn't give up riding while pregnant, as long as its not jumping and XC.


----------



## michb52 (22 February 2007)

Just out of interest did you compete or was it just hacking schooling at home?
OH is mad keen to start a family and its not that i dont want to but i just dont want to loose out on my horse! Call me selfish but i know deep down thats whats putting me off!


----------



## the watcher (22 February 2007)

I restricted myself to hacking and flatwork schooling, had a friend who took the horse to a few competitions while I was not doing so much so the horse didn't miss out. I was poo picking and mucking out until the day I went into hospital


----------



## Alibear (22 February 2007)

tat unsual at 3 months I completed my one and only 3ft 9 ODE which we had been trainin for before I fell pregnant. From then on I stuck to hacking and eventually just walking out.


----------



## ihatework (22 February 2007)

How on earth are the BHS to know you are pregnant, if in early stages?
If it were me I just wouldn't tell them


----------



## JACQSZOO (22 February 2007)

I rode till I was ooooooooo about 8 1/2 months - but then I did'nt know I was pregnant and didnt show till I found out.  I did all the things your not supposed to do and actually found it very frustrating when I did find out because all of a sudden my family and friends became extremely over protective and would not let me do the things I had been doing the day before!


----------



## seaview (22 February 2007)

Mich I keep telling you,
A few months off when you are pregnant then once baby is born we call in Daffers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




You could ahck Bonnie and then get E to jump her lol!!!

Nat
x


----------



## michb52 (22 February 2007)

Get you back to your statements and never mind me having babies!!!!


----------



## michb52 (22 February 2007)

See this is my point! My OH and family are non horsey and as soon as i was confirmed pregnant would have me sitting at home and banned from looking at the horse never mind riding her!
I joke with Seaview that i actually might not tell anyone untill i really really have to!
Its not that i'm ging to be stupid and risk anything and i know that accidents do happen but i would like it to be my choice iukwim?
My mum and dad are horsey and would be more supportive (think at this stage mum would agree with whatever i wanted to get a grandchild tbh!!!!)
Have told the OH that i am more than happy to adopt a 2/3 yr old as they are old enough to go to the toilet themselves and can sit on a pony!!!!!


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

can't comment at the moment but my hubby wants a baby and has said that he doesn't want me riding when I'm pregnant fullstop! He said that why would I want to take any type of risk at all that I could fall and lose a baby...I see his point as although it's my body, it's would be our baby so he should have a say too. I said I would compromise and stop riding at 3/4 months.


----------



## annaellie (22 February 2007)

Just to add its not just pregancy that makes an issue its after you have had them as well, I was offered a position on a dressage yard but as soon as i told the lady i had a 5 year old she said she could no longer offer me the posiotion as it was not practical even though i explained i had worked full time since she was 4 weeks old and as my refrences said i had an excellent attenedance and time keeping record and was fully comitted to my job


----------



## JACQSZOO (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
can't comment at the moment but my hubby wants a baby and has said that he doesn't want me riding when I'm pregnant fullstop! He said that why would I want to take any type of risk at all that I could fall and lose a baby...I see his point as although it's my body, it's would be our baby so he should have a say too. I said I would compromise and stop riding at 3/4 months. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

In that case perhaps it would be wise to stay in bed for the full 9 months!  You could fall over crossing the street, walking down the stairs all sorts of things! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Your pregnant - it is not a terminal illness.


----------



## the watcher (22 February 2007)

Grrr...that is soooo a breach of discrimination laws


----------



## nic369 (22 February 2007)

Couple of points to reply to: the BHS would not know so I could keep quiet but it is a principle thing as it is a TEACHING EXAM. I do not know of anyone hurt whilst teaching. 

I am probably more likely to get hurt driving but we don't stop that. I also can't see that being pregnant increases the risk of an accident! 

Yes I can see their point of view as we are turning into a nanny state, which is why I am critical of this ruling.

As far as how much riding I did when I was in my first pregnancy I rode out 4 eventers in a professional yard each day till I was 6mths, evented myself up to 4 months and gave up schooling over jumps on others horses at 4 months and the reason being my doctor advised me that the risk of falling and hurting the baby at that stage of development was very tiny and I was more likely to fall off and kill myself as the baby is so deep inside and well protected, which is a risk we all take every time we get on. 

Another point as far as I know and correct me if I am wrong you may RIDE in a BHS establishment whilst pregnant, yet you cannot take a TEACHING EXAM seems like it is not thoughly thought through!


----------



## seaview (22 February 2007)

Mich 
You are a 100% right though.
I dont think we would be even allowed to look at them as you say!
However I cant see the two s's mucking out daily perhaps you should point that out to him! You are happy enough for one lol as long as he mucks out for you
pmsl!!!!!!
Nat
xx


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
can't comment at the moment but my hubby wants a baby and has said that he doesn't want me riding when I'm pregnant fullstop! He said that why would I want to take any type of risk at all that I could fall and lose a baby...I see his point as although it's my body, it's would be our baby so he should have a say too. I said I would compromise and stop riding at 3/4 months. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

In that case perhaps it would be wise to stay in bed for the full 9 months!  You could fall over crossing the street, walking down the stairs all sorts of things! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Your pregnant - it is not a terminal illness.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree Jacq!!

Whilst I was pregnant I didn't ride as I spent the first four months with hideous morning/all day sickness. The last thing I wanted to do was ride!! LOL.

However, I managed to trip up twice during my pregnancy! Perhaps I should have refrained from walking? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It really is up to the individual. If you sit on your horse and you are feeling very aware how vunerable you are? then get off!! If you feel safe and well then carry on.

I certainly would not allow my husband to dictate what I could and couldn't do, for me that would just be setting up trouble for the future. LOL. A discussion on the subject is fair enough. We covered all these factors before I would even consider trying for a baby.


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

yes of anything can happen in life but he feels riding is putting myself in an unecessary position of harm. It's more likely that I could fall off riding, get kicked than falling down the stairs etc. My job is very physical (i'm an archaeologist) and I don't intend to stop working or exercising, I just feel that I should respect my husband's wishes too and take some kind of precuations when it comes to riding seeing as it's not just my baby. Plus Louis is not the ploddy type, he's hyper and quite strong on hacks and while schooling is fine, Tim would probably be worried about the probability I would come off on a hack. I personally feel that I can't be selfish I just make my own decisions, it's a compromise between what I and my hubby want.


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

Ah, as your horse is a bit lively I can understand your worries. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sure you would have come to that decision on your own. As I said above. If you cover every subject before you get pregnant it makes for a much easier life for everyone (Especially when your phsyco hormones kick in)


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I certainly would not allow my husband to dictate what I could and couldn't do, for me that would just be setting up trouble for the future. LOL. A discussion on the subject is fair enough. We covered all these factors before I would even consider trying for a baby. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My husband has not dictated what I should and shouldn't do, I have my own mind am very strong willed so we compromised...I can't just be selfish, it's not just MY baby. Tim's had to take me to the hospital many times over the years when I've come off and always supported me and I think he'd be worried sick about me if I was riding when heavily pregnant. It's only a few months out of my life adds to the % chance that I and the baby are safe. 
Also to take into account is the fact that some people have difficulties in concieving or having children. I have my fair share of complications and have had to have surgery over the years for a condition that coukd potentially make me infertile so I think in my case I need to be extra careful.
I also think when you make a decision to get married and have kids then there has to be some compromise between what you and your hubby want. 
I also agree that everyone should do what is right for them and their situation, I'm pro-choice 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and would never judge or tell anyone what is right or wrong for them


----------



## merlins-mum (22 February 2007)

I think you just have to use your own judgement and don't do anything (horses or otherwise) if you are uncomfortable. Note that I don't say dangerous - IMO that's entirely up to you at any time.  I rode my motorbike while pregnant (used to turn up to ante-natal appts on it and freak out the midwives), but stopped when I felt my balance was affected.

With regard to the BHS - I don't think it's any of their business. Do you have to tell them?  
Being pregnant is not a disability - but it would be interesting to know if you would be 'allowed' to take the test if you were disabled in some way.  Presumably if not it would be discriminatory - so what's the deal with being pregnant.


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Ah, as your horse is a bit lively I can understand your worries. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sure you would have come to that decision on your own. As I said above. If you cover every subject before you get pregnant it makes for a much easier life for everyone (Especially when your phsyco hormones kick in) 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Believe me, I am not looking forward to not riding for a few months 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 But i'll still be up at the stables ALL the time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 God I am not looking forward to those killer hormones and morning sickness 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Like you say though we will cover every subject before we embark on having a baby...a life changing decision! My hubby is praying our kids aren't into horses too...I hope they are


----------



## JACQSZOO (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
yes of anything can happen in life but he feels riding is putting myself in an unecessary position of harm. It's more likely that I could fall off riding, get kicked than falling down the stairs etc. My job is very physical (i'm an archaeologist) and I don't intend to stop working or exercising, I just feel that I should respect my husband's wishes too and take some kind of precuations when it comes to riding seeing as it's not just my baby. Plus Louis is not the ploddy type, he's hyper and quite strong on hacks and while schooling is fine, Tim would probably be worried about the probability I would come off on a hack. I personally feel that I can't be selfish I just make my own decisions, it's a compromise between what I and my hubby want. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whislt yes you do have to compromise, this goes for any relationship, not because of pregnancy.  It is your body and your body will dictate what you can and cannot do.  The above suggests that you would not be happy to hack whilst pregnant but would be happy to school.  That would be my compromise.  
I am afraid that my husband would have to let me get on with what I wanted to do with my body.


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have my own mind am very strong willed so we compromised... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am very glad to read that


----------



## merlins-mum (22 February 2007)

that's illegal.


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 God I am not looking forward to those killer hormones and morning sickness 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't wish the sickness on anybody. Bluurrrrgggghhhh

[ QUOTE ]
 My hubby is praying our kids aren't into horses too...I hope they are 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh, I don't know what I think about this. Part of me wants him and any future babies to be in to horses so they can hang out with me and I get to buy naughty fluffy ponies, the other part of me hopes they prefer bikes, surfing and other sports that can be parked in a Garage when they lose interest WITHOUT costing anymore money. LOL.  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I guess time will tell


----------



## Jo C (22 February 2007)

I rode until I was 8 months pregnant and competed until I was around 5 -6 months (I had qualified for the Ponies UK Masters and wasn't going to give that up), I had my husbands blessing as he said he couldn't put up with me if I wasn't riding  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I did however have a sharer who would take Patrick out for a good gallop so he was mucher calmer than usual when I rode him. I also mucked out 2 horses the morning of my induction and was back riding within 2 weeks. I do agree that it is competely up to the individual and whether all things considered they feel comfortable carrying on. So in answer to the OP if you feel comfortable doing your exams and you are small enough or early enough not to show then I just wouldn't tell BHS personally.


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Whislt yes you do have to compromise, this goes for any relationship, not because of pregnancy.  It is your body and your body will dictate what you can and cannot do.  The above suggests that you would not be happy to hack whilst pregnant but would be happy to school.  That would be my compromise.  
I am afraid that my husband would have to let me get on with what I wanted to do with my body. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes so would mine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't think I can't really make any judgement until i'm pregnant but as you say my body will tell me exactly what I can and can't do at the time. I will cross that bridge when I get there. But like I say I think I would probably lay off riding whilst i'm heavily pregnant just to safe.


----------



## Alibear (22 February 2007)

One note to add , you get no control over what kind of pregnancy you have or how well you feel. In advance you might be thinking great I'll keep riding but once you are pregnant you might just physically not be able to.  When that happens it's horrible but you must not beat yourself up out of it because how we are during pregnancy birth really is pretty much out of our control. 
Good luck.


----------



## evsj (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
How on earth are the BHS to know you are pregnant, if in early stages?
If it were me I just wouldn't tell them  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Agree but then there are all sorts of issues about litigation if something did go wrong.

Sorry if it's been said before but I know of two ladies who have continued competing in BE right up until the bump got too big which is extremely risky but then isn't crossing the road these days??!


----------



## Hemirjtm (22 February 2007)

its just wrong.....not letting you take your test like that....my mum was still riding at 8 months pregnant, with both me and my brother, surely it is up to you??


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry if it's been said before but I know of two ladies who have continued competing in BE right up until the bump got too big which is extremely risky but then isn't crossing the road these days??! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I agree but crossing the road is something you can't avoid doing where as doing BE whilst being heavily pregnant is something you can avoid. I understand why people ride late in pregnancy but I feel that going out and doing something so risky as eventing is such a massive risk


----------



## JACQSZOO (22 February 2007)

QR
Also.  Where does it end?  So you get pregnant, don't ride as per your husbands wishes, have the baby.  And then he says you still cant ride because now you have responsibilities.


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
QR
Also.  Where does it end?  So you get pregnant, don't ride as per your husbands wishes, have the baby.  And then he says you still cant ride because now you have responsibilities. 

[/ QUOTE ]

course not, that is a completely different topic althogether, my husbands concerns are for my health and our childs health. Him having a say has nothing to do with telling me what I can and can't do, it's to do with a joint decision concerning health/safety. If he said he wanted to go restle crocodiles I'd voice my concerns and my risks but ultimately it would be his decision whether to do it or not 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have an incredibly understanding and modern hubby. I have a full time job which takes me out the country a lot to often remote areas and on top of that I am at the stables every night and competing most weekends. He has NEVER told me what I should do with my time, it's not an issue of authority or gender, just one of safety if that makes sense. Whilst i'm off riding in the evenings my hubby (after a long day at work) is normally doing the washing, sorting out dinner and tidying the flat  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He's a domestic god


----------



## the watcher (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
QR
Also.  Where does it end?  So you get pregnant, don't ride as per your husbands wishes, have the baby.  And then he says you still cant ride because now you have responsibilities. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooh! Good point!


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

katiejaye,

I just wanted to say that I wish you all the best with your imminent pregnancy


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
katiejaye,

I just wanted to say that I wish you all the best with your imminent pregnancy 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks






















 Ok lets get this clear I'm not planning on pregnancy any time that soon, got too much to do at the moment for a baby 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It was just a what if! He he! Got the Winter nationals and am part qualified for the regionals so i'm not sacrificing those things 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 See horses always come first 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Plus work is too busy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But I look forward to seeing if my views change once i'm preggers....I'll keep you posted


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
QR
Also.  Where does it end?  So you get pregnant, don't ride as per your husbands wishes, have the baby.  And then he says you still cant ride because now you have responsibilities. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooh! Good point! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's a good point may I add but certainly not relevant to me! My hubby has learnt over the 7 years he's known me that I am certainly not the "yes dear" type!


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Got the Winter nationals and am part qualified for the regionals so i'm not sacrificing those things 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well in that case, best of luck with the nationals &amp; regionals!!


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Got the Winter nationals and am part qualified for the regionals so i'm not sacrificing those things 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well in that case, best of luck with the nationals &amp; regionals!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Thankies


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (22 February 2007)

Personally I would stop riding immediatley, thats just me though. My friend just had her baby and she rode until she was 8 months. I have had too many miscarraiges and problems to risk anything happening if I ever get pregnant again. My mare is too much of a handful to take the risk.If I had a quiet little pony it might be different. I will still go down the yard of course as usual and poo pick but I'd be sensible and do it once or twice a day so the barrow is not very heavy.

If someone wants to ride whilst pregnant then fair enough, its their choice, nothing wrong with it if you are having a good pregnancy but I would not take the risk.


----------



## katiejaye (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally I would stop riding immediatley, thats just me though. My friend just had her baby and she rode until she was 8 months. I have had too many miscarraiges and problems to risk anything happening if I ever get pregnant again. My mare is too much of a handful to take the risk.If I had a quiet little pony it might be different. I will still go down the yard of course as usual and poo pick but I'd be sensible and do it once or twice a day so the barrow is not very heavy.

If someone wants to ride whilst pregnant then fair enough, its their choice, nothing wrong with it if you are having a good pregnancy but I would not take the risk. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am so sorry to hear about your misscarriages and problems. I do agree with you though that I wouldn't take the risk. It's what's right for each person. I haven't had kids yet but have a condition which could cause complications so I too would rather be safe than sorry and risk losing or harming my child.


----------



## mad_egg (22 February 2007)

My opinion (and what I would do if I was pregnant) is that it's fine to ride and be around trusted, safe horses but not fair to risk your baby's life riding hyper horses, jumping very big or jumping XC at all.

After all people go in cars when pregnant/cross roads etc.


----------



## ColleenIsh (22 February 2007)

With my first I think I rode up until 5 mths .... did all the usual stuff ... With my second I was at a training show with my last mare that I had ... I was 11 wks pregnant at the time , I started to bleed very heavily .... Horse was abandoned at the show along with horsebox and hubbie took me straight up the motorway ... Got scanned and feared the worst but the little bugger was doing somersaults and back flips happy as larry lol .... Had to stay in for 3 days until bleeding had stopped . In the end I made a very hard decision to sell my mare as I had put so much work into her along with money and alot of effort, for that to just go down the drain I decided to sell 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 ... Miss her like mad but at the end of the day Baby was to come first , even then he wasnt finished with scaring me lol he had the cord wrapped around his neck twice and had to be recusatiated(sp ? ) . Now hes a cheeky chappy 2 yr old that is full of life .

If number 3 was to ever come along I wouldnt risk it . 

At the end of the day its up to you if you want to tell the bhs  .


----------



## els (22 February 2007)

My bump is due within 4 weeks &amp; my own opinion is that it depends on individual. We'd been trying for ages with no joy and I had been putting off buying my own (first) horse. Got fed up waiting, bought a horse and 1 month later found out I was pregnant!
I had intended to ride until about 3-4 months but was so shattered and nauseous that I couldn't. We keep horse + companion at home and both work full time with long daily commute. Luckily, hubby has helped with mucking out, etc and is now doing all of it as I've been instructed to rest due to various complications. 
I have to say that I really miss riding (especially during the early stages) and I'm dying to get back to it, but given that I am expecting XL-sized baby, not sure when I'll be able to sit in saddle again!


----------



## Como (22 February 2007)

I agree it is about individual choice, there is very little info out there so this thread is v useful - I wish I had posted it 3 months ago! Most online advice says not to ride, but medical advice to me has been that it's fine in the early stages (see my earlier post) so anyone who is pregnant and healthy can ride. I go out with my partner accompanying me as my horse is pretty lively when hacking alone. If partners/husbands object and you want to carry on then maybe a chat to the midwife will reassure them. I have to say that I doubt I will ride past five months due to the risk of having a fall, not worth it for me.


----------



## Rachel1 (22 February 2007)

I also agree that it's an indivdual choice as everyone's pregnancy is different, I feel a bit as though katieJaye was attacked when she was speaking about her husband's views and don't think that's fair, after all in a healthy marriage things are discussed together! I think if I was pregnant I would maybe school for a few months and then stop, I wouldn't do any jumping or hacking, but i think when you are pregnant you know what feels right anyway!


----------



## Halfpass (22 February 2007)

As a midwife my advice to any pregnant horse rider would be don't go out of your comfort zone. If it feels ok carry on as you are.

People say why put your unborn babies life at risk by riding, but wouldn't we be doing that every time we got in a car or on public transport or flew abroad?

It would be a shame to put your life on hold while you are pregnant. I have known people do this and regret it as its your last few months of freedom so why not enjoy it!!??


----------



## Vicki1986 (22 February 2007)

its personal choice, i know people who have and people who havent


----------



## GTs (22 February 2007)

When I am pregnant I will not be riding - too risky!


----------



## Vicki1986 (22 February 2007)

in reponse to that and to elaborate on what i just said,
 i think if you are around only a horse you know well (have owned a long time for example) would i personally ride/handle whilst pregnant. i know it doesnt take away the risk as all are unpredictable but it reduces it if you know your horse is sane

i wouldnt recommend jumping on any tom dick or harrys horse whilst pregnant think that would be a bit too risky for my liking


----------



## happyhack (22 February 2007)

my old instructor rode until her waters broke! Her son (who's 7 now) now has a very strong bond with that horse!!


----------



## nic369 (22 February 2007)

Just to add to my initial thread my issue really is the BHS are against me teaching whilst pregnant, yet employers like PC and BHS yards do not have a problem with it.


----------



## TheBlackMoth (22 February 2007)

GTs when you are pregnant - we will all wrap you up in cotton wool - so as to get the best price for the story!


----------



## Faithkat (22 February 2007)

Anky Van Grunsven was 5 months pregnant at the Athens Olympics and still managed a gold medal  . . . .


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


I am so sorry to hear about your misscarriages and problems. I do agree with you though that I wouldn't take the risk. It's what's right for each person. I haven't had kids yet but have a condition which could cause complications so I too would rather be safe than sorry and risk losing or harming my child. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like you know where I am coming from.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My friend who rode til 8 months is a nurse and she spoke to the consultants and midwives and they all said if her horse was safe and she was happy to ride, there is no right or wrong.....just right and wrong for the individual.

I also thought that your comment of your hubby didn't want you to ride was taken a bit literally, in an equal relationship we can all tell our other halfs what we would like and not like them to do. My hubby for sure would not want me to ride, in fact he would probably plead with me not too, not that I would.

Its a horses for courses thing, Good luck when you start trying, and remember to keep it fun!!!


----------



## teapot (22 February 2007)

Old CI at my RS was working/teaching/yard work etc up until the day she dropped - she was 2 weeks late too


----------



## clipclop (22 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
When I am pregnant I will not be riding - too risky! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!! I think you will be locked away in a Science Lab, you won't be allowed to ride!!


----------

